# Planning a VW Beetle conversion



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been poking around the site a bit and have found some interesting things. Per the "how to get started" post I thought I'd start a thread on what I've been thinking!

"Start by posting a new topic in the EV Conversions Forum.
A good topic might be 'Planning <make> <model> conversion'"

So far so good!

"What you will want to post is:
Your skill level with auto mechanics and fabrication"

I'm a reasonably good wrench. I'm an autocrosser and do all my own car maintinance, allignment, etc. I do not know how to weld or have any fabrication tools or experience beyond bolting together some odds and ends. I did make an infrared beam mouse trap, but that's another story and likely won't help much with this project. 

"The range you are hoping to get (how many miles/charge)"

I don't need much range. I live in the city, about three miles from work. So absolute minimum would be six miles. But realistically, I'd like to be able to go 15 or 20 miles between charges.

"What level of performance you are hoping to get"

Again, looking at my commute and "running erands" driving, I never need to go above 35 mph, but realistically I'd like to be able to go maybe 45. I'm not intending this to be a highway driven vehicle. 

"How much money you are willing to put into your project"

As little as I can. I see that I can pick up a VW with no engine for well under a grand. I'd like to bring the whole project in for under $4,000. Less if possible. 

"What parts you've already considered, if any."

I have looked at a kit from this place:

http://e-volks.com/about.html

I'd be quite interested in your opinions about that option. It looks like they are using pretty typical parts, but their adaptors to mount to the VW transmission would be very helpful given my lack of fabrication skills. 

So that's it! What do you guys think?

Take care,

Ed


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

I think doing a VW bug is a cool conversion!! 

In case you haven't been there looking at other people's conversions, heres a link to evalbum.com.

http://evalbum.com/type/VOLK

You might want to check out some others and maybe e-mail them to get their opinions of your/their systems.


Good luck on your project!!


----------



## martymcfly (Sep 10, 2008)

I am putting a 72 volt Wilderness kit in a 70 bug, and I helped a co-worker put one in his. His is on the road and mine is about 75% complete. I welded a rack to hold 4 egc8 where the gas tank was in mine, but my co-worker put all of his egc6 in the back seat. The kit is fairly basic. He hasn't licensed it yet, but put 17 miles on it on a practice run. He has said that he wishes that he had gone with one of their bigger systems.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Fast Eddie
Heres my Volts-Wagen on EV Album:
www.evalbum.com/2187

I think an old beetle is an excellent choice for a conversion. The engineering is simple and the entire car is available bumper to bumper from many sources. I use these guys quite a bit: www.mamotorworks.com

I also bought parts from e-volks.com. For your needs the 72v would be fine. It's the #2 kit on their site and it's priced right. 
I wanted a little more speed so I went to a 120v system. If you use (6) 12v deep cycle batteries you could just build wood containment boxes yourself. Put 3 behind the rear seat and another 3 in the trunk with the onboard charger.
I used (15) 8 volt batteries so with that kind of weight, I welded up my own battery cages.
Here's a hint: If you don't do a body off restoration (allowing you to install the motor with the body off) you will have to remove the trans....mount the motor, and then reinstall the assembly. Sounds like alot of work but it's not. Beetles are easy. I've totally restored 4 of them.

Now for the bad news: I blew my e-volks coupler today. Totally my fault
I think. I was showing off the acceleration with a buddy in the car and floored it in first. Normally the coupler should be able to take this punishment but this time it did'nt. I sheared the coupler teeth right off.
Amazing torque from a little ES-31B. Luckily I was 200 feet from the driveway and we pushed it into the shop. How embarassing!

I can't blame e-volks because I had shortened the nose of the coupler during installation which reduced the total tooth contact area putting extra stress on the remaining length. Oh well...live and learn. I have some old spare clutches in the shop and I think I'll try to fabricate a new coupler myself this time.
But IMHO A Beetle is a good choice.
Roy


----------



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information- my family (even my wife!) is getting interested in this. I may have to call on this car tomorrow:

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/930897601.html

It's in budget and if the interior (and everything else) is good it will keep costs down. 

Take care,

Ed


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Looks pretty good from here especially the "OBO" part! 

Check it over real good for rust (I hate rust ) and those nickel and dime items that add up like the transmission and tires and stuff. 

Being it was a project car, he might have some other parts lying around he might be able to throw in if you ask.


----------



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

My Personal Opinion:

E-Volts kits are oversold, misrepresented and poorly put together. They don't tell you accurately what the 6.7" d&d is capable of, their couplers are thrown together poorly. Look up the specs on the motor and compare it to what they are saying! The contactor they supply is as cheap as they get. No fuse. They advocate a separate charger for the accessory battery and then sell it to you separately. The battery boxes they supply are just scary. The alltrax controller is minimal for the app. Their adapter is ok for a bug, but that is all I would order from them. 

Print their order form and then shop! you can put together a better kit for less if you compare parts and prices from the reputable online suppliers. EV america, KTA, EV source. etc. Use the cash you have left over for a good dc-dc converter and brake assist kit.

The price of their coupler and adapter are attractive, but remember that these parts are incredibly important and you don't want them to fail.

Voltswagons experience with the coupler is not unusual for E-Volts couplers. I have seen a few of their kits (I am in Utah, a few miles from Wilderness Ev, aka E-Volts), talked to several converters who used them, and would not use a kit from them unless it was for a car _they_ prepaid me to convert.

I am not the kind of guy to bash a company, I have no interest in any ev supply house, I just like quality and am not impressed with this company.

Again, this is only _MY_ personal opinion.


All I am saying is;

BUYER BEWARE!

ZD


----------



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

ZenDaddy, I appreciate your post. 

There is so much to consider and I really do just want this thing to work right the first time. I do what to do it as inexpensively as I can, but I have (finally) learned that you're better off to do it right the first time. That doesn't always mean spending more, but it often means investing a bit more effort. I really need to learn a lot more and I'm really glad I found this forum.

Take care,

Ed


----------

